# Excuse me ladies, but do you also feel this way?



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

I got this picture at work and found it interesting for a much deeper reason than the obvious. As a man, a cyclist, and a beer lover (Moose Drool Ale), I couldn't agree more with the trinity displayed on this cyclist's jersey. What surprised me was to see it on a woman. Not because women don't enjoy any of the things these symbols represented, but because I've never met a female cyclist who would be as open as guys are, who would talk about all three of these things while in the context of being around a bunch of cyclist. 

Have I been blind? or did I miss the memo? 

So please, give me your thoughts on this jersey. Do you agree with it's message? If yes, why? If no, why not? would you wear one?

My statements come from simple curiosity. I am not sexist. In advance, I thank you for your honest answers.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I got this picture at work and found it interesting for a much deeper reason than the obvious. As a man, a cyclist, and a beer lover (Moose Drool Ale), I couldn't agree more with the trinity displayed on this cyclist's jersey. What surprised me was to see it on a woman. Not because women don't enjoy any of the things these symbols represented, but because I've never met a female cyclist who would be as open as guys are, who would talk about all three of these things while in the context of being around a bunch of cyclist.
> 
> Have I been blind? or did I miss the memo?
> 
> ...


Bikes, beers and what is on the bottom?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*A man and a woman...*



Joe Dirt said:


> Bikes, beers and what is on the bottom?


Doing the nasty!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Goes along with my favorite shirt from Mikuni's Sushi in Sacramento, CA. "Sushi, Chocolate, Sex in that order". What I'm surprised at is that guys have to ask. Where did she get that jersey? I want one now, too. It would make a fantastic trailhead conversation piece. 

Fiona


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

It's cute. Not offensive but not my taste either b/c some things go without saying!


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

Fiona said:


> Goes along with my favorite shirt from Mikuni's Sushi in Sacramento, CA. "Sushi, Chocolate, Sex in that order". What I'm surprised at is that guys have to ask. Where did she get that jersey? I want one now, too. It would make a fantastic trailhead conversation piece.
> 
> Fiona


Yeah...a great conversation piece. Next thing you know, you will be asked out, then creating a "I knocked out a quicky on the trail" thread. It is a cool shirt. who is the chick, I must have her.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

A little research yielded this. Apparently a club/team based in Iowa. Even women from Iowa like beer and sex! Who would have figured? 

https://teamskin.org/

Oh, and her name is Darcy, and it seems she's more than just a pretty face.


----------



## fairyweatherider (Sep 3, 2004)

No, it's all wrong....

It should be Bikes - Chocolate - Sex, in that order. 

Now that would be a funny jersey


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Indeed, the ladies' jerseys should substitute the beer with chocolate. Women love beer too, but chocolate is a slower, more sensuous way to get a gut


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

..so maybe those are the three best things (sorry, i pick beer over chocolate  )...but i still wouldn't wear it.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*no, i wouldn't wear that jersey...*



Mellow Yellow said:


> I got this picture at work and found it interesting for a much deeper reason than the obvious. As a man, a cyclist, and a beer lover (Moose Drool Ale), I couldn't agree more with the trinity displayed on this cyclist's jersey. What surprised me was to see it on a woman. Not because women don't enjoy any of the things these symbols represented, but because I've never met a female cyclist who would be as open as guys are, who would talk about all three of these things while in the context of being around a bunch of cyclist.
> 
> Have I been blind? or did I miss the memo?
> 
> ...


althought it is kind of funny, and i did race for teams called "Tiny Heinie & the Ass Clowns" and "Team Menstrual Cycles". so the short answer is: women can be just as crude as guys and if you don't think they can then you haven't been paying close enough attention.

rt


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Christine said:


> Women love beer too, but chocolate is a slower, more sensuous way to get a gut












That is a great quote!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

not my taste either but it would certainly be acceptable here in Austin.

Most of the women I know that might like it would like it better if it was two women on the bottom.  

IN fact my close friend's favorite saying is somthing like "Bikes, Beer, Babes, & Burgers in any order". I bet the other Austin posters here know who I'm talking about too.  


I think I've net Darcy before too.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

*rt* said:


> women can be just as crude as guys and if you don't think they can then you haven't been paying close enough attention.


I disagree with this emphatically.

I am much more crude than the guys.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

If it is a women's cut jersey, why is the dude on the bottom so high up on her?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*The reaction would be quite different, I think,*

if a male was wearing it. Hence the original post. A memo was, indeed, lost.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*caveat...*



catzilla said:


> I disagree with this emphatically.
> 
> I am much more crude than the guys.


except for catzilla. she is downright disgusting.



rt

LOL!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> if a male was wearing it. Hence the original post. A memo was, indeed, lost.


the reaction by whom? women? i don't think that most women would find that jersey all that offensive on a guy either.

i really don't think that we (women, particluarly women who mtb) are the delicate flowers that many of you guys seem to think we are. there was no memo on this, we just entered the 21st century.

but, maybe that's just me. IMO there are far worse/more offensive things that could be plastered on the front of a jersey.

rt


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

*rt* said:


> the reaction by whom? women? i don't think that most women would find that jersey all that offensive on a guy either.
> 
> i really don't think that we (women, particluarly women who mtb) are the delicate flowers that many of you guys seem to think we are. there was no memo on this, we just entered the 21st century.
> 
> ...


Are you always so tactful. And Team Tinyheinies? has a nice ring to it.
Omly in the womens lounge do I laugh tis much.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

there was a coed softball team called the bad beavers


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Doing the nasty!


I think if you tilt your head to the right to look at it you'll see that it is, in fact, a crocodile standing in an upside-down chef's hat.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*...*



smw said:


> Are you always so tactful. And Team Tinyheinies? has a nice ring to it.
> Omly in the womens lounge do I laugh tis much.


 
my buddy marc was the "tiny heinie". the rest of us (5-person co-ed 24 HOA team) were just assclowns. 

rt


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

wunderhorn said:


> I think if you tilt your head to the right to look at it you'll see that it is, in fact, a crocodile standing in an upside-down chef's hat.


Damn thats thinking out of the box for ya...but i see it... What about team Spokes and Nipples...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*With this statement*



*rt* said:


> i really don't think that we (women, particluarly women who mtb) are the delicate flowers that many of you guys seem to think we are. rt


You answered my question. Again, it was not meant as a derogatory statement, just as a question. I think I'm ruffling feathers with this post.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> there was a coed softball team called the bad beavers


there is an all girls softball team from my home state: Oregon state beavers...yes, all of the innapropriate headlines you can think of have been written and said at some point or another:
Huskies lick beavers
beavers pounded in wet conditions at Autzen stadium
beavers trim their offensive line
beaver hitter shows off her bat in victory
or my personal favorite:
stunned beavers shocked by Cal in double header


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

*....*



*rt* said:


> my buddy marc was the "tiny heinie". the rest of us (5-person co-ed 24 HOA team) were just assclowns.
> 
> rt


I always thought jerseys should be fun, so a bit off beat is cool, but within reason.
 Although I dont have anything like the one above.  Creative none the less.
Atleast my typing improved( due in part to the backspace key) 

Sean


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

catzilla said:


> I disagree with this emphatically.
> 
> I am much more crude than the guys.


I would go with that for sure..at least in my circle of girls...which is small as I dont really get along with most girls.....but that is ok with me. Kona


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

konahottie_311 said:


> I would go with that for sure..at least in my circle of girls...


She's not crude, she's just drawn that way.

On a semi-related note, in college for a sociology class I hypothesized that women are far more crude than men and then devised an experiment to test it. Sadly my prof wouldn't allow me to hide a tape recorder in the women's room.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

catzilla said:


> If it is a women's cut jersey, why is the dude on the bottom so high up on her?


Astute.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*rt* said:


> women can be just as crude as guys


My tour in the Navy convinced me of this! NEVER mess w/ a girl who works in Engineering or Deck Division. One girl *cute one at that* I knew in college was particularly crude. ie: I once asked her how she did on a test. She looked at me, shook her head and said "Man.....I feel like I just bent over, grabbed my ankles and had a *bleep* crammed up my *bleep*!" I was a little taken back by the bluntness of that statemant and couldn't think of how to respond to it.


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

They have a number of hotties that IMO would look better with out the jersey.

Opps...sorry. I appear to be lost. Which way to the RBR Podium Girls Forum?


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*Berryman...*

...Hey aren't you through being single?? Opps, wrong thread!!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> They have a number of hotties that IMO would look better with out the jersey.


You know, I bet if you just asked them nicely enough, the guys would be perfectly happy taking off their shirts for you.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

catzilla said:


> You know, I bet if you just asked them nicely enough, the guys would be perfectly happy taking off their shirts for you.


LOL!!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

The Berryman said:


> They have a number of hotties that IMO would look better with out the jersey.
> 
> Opps...sorry. I appear to be lost. Which way to the RBR Podium Girls Forum?


Check out the dude in the white t-shirt and khaki shorts. Was he some party crasher who just wandered into the picture? Was probably out fishing for crappies and got bored.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

http://www.nybma.com/udm/udm02/udm02p1213.htm <- this is the picture I use in my local website profile. One of the guys once commented on how crude it was, but I don't think it's so bad.

What cracks me up is how ballsy she is, flipping off the cab driver with TWO fingers and getting her whole body into it  It's what we all *wish* we could do, but know better. Usually.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> women can be just as crude as guys and if you don't think they can then you haven't been paying close enough attention.
> 
> rt


i can attest to that! i drink and play poker with a bunch of women(of which i am not one) and they can sometimes get me to blush.  however last week, they did induct me as an honorary lesbian(of which they all are). then we all did a shot of jager.  after which some did go out to look for sex. though only one really rides a bike.


----------



## Brianjonesphoto (Jan 23, 2005)

wooglin said:


> She's not crude, she's just drawn that way.
> 
> On a semi-related note, in college for a sociology class I hypothesized that women are far more crude than men and then devised an experiment to test it. Sadly my prof wouldn't allow me to hide a tape recorder in the women's room.


 Here's your answer. 
https://teamskin.org/brrr/brr16.jpg


----------

